# Angies list is going to hell fast.....



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I dont know what is going on with Angies list because all the calls I have received from them over the 
past few months have all been dog **** and perhaps longer than that
.... they all dead end leads with almost no one calling me back.... 

Now I have heard recently that they were bought out 
by Home Advisor. and I get the feeling that Home advisor is pimping out the calls
from angies list to their plumbers.... so I am competing with 7 other plumbers on calls
from angies list and I am paying to be on their site...... 

Piss on Them.....
gonna bail out on them this week.... not worth the money I send them any longer...



anyone else notice this going on with them vs a few years ago???..


----------



## Dontbitenails (Oct 16, 2020)

Home Advisors keep calling, change their number each time so you don't know who they are . I tell them I don't want the customers that they are going to get for me. I don't want to work for " everyone ". Word of mouth keeps me busier than I want to be.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I dont know what is going on with Angies list because all the calls I have received from them over the
> past few months have all been dog **** and perhaps longer than that
> .... they all dead end leads with almost no one calling me back....
> 
> ...


Do you still use those azzholes?!! My old boss used them to my burden! Customers were either handy hacks wanting the to fix or install the crap they bought from ikea.

Any of those “service referral“ type companies I will not deal with! Even local ones!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Do you still use those azzholes?!! My old boss used them to my burden! Customers were either handy hacks wanting the to fix or install the crap they bought from ikea.
> 
> Any of those “service referral“ type companies I will not deal with! Even local ones!



They used to be fairly decent folks 10 years ago and longer back but now they are simply scabs and I am cutting back on 
this crap that gets me nothing in return........ I get a water heater call this morning from them and have called and left a message
but I am pretty sure I will never hear back from the person..... he has probably already gotten 20 others ringing his phone off the wall

I have called to kill them and now it has taken a few days to hear back from anyone....
then I get a call from someone but the return phone number does not work....

I get the feeling they are gonna try to bilk me out of the next month by avoiding me as long as possible


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

What kind of platforms do you guys use to bring you buisiness other than word of mouth?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Nazareth said:


> What kind of platforms do you guys use to bring you buisiness other than word of mouth?


New avatar or am I just that dense? Awesome!
I’m word of mouth and reputation. I’ve never gone after former customers, they find me.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I get the feeling they are gonna try to bilk me out of the next month by avoiding me as long as possible


With paypal you can get a "paypal key". It's essentially a card without the actual physical card. Whenever you would enter in your card information for payment you can enter in your paypal key instead. You can ditch the old key and get a new one whenever you want. This means things that auto renew can't renew if you cancel the key and get a new one.

For instance "free trials" that want your card info so when you forget to cancel they charge you.


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

New avatar. Hopefully I can keep it for four more years


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Nazareth said:


> New avatar. Hopefully I can keep it for four more years


Schit has had the same picture of obama for 12 years he's so mad about it. I hope you can avoid being as butthurt.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> New avatar or am I just that dense? Awesome!
> I’m word of mouth and reputation. I’ve never gone after former customers, they find me.


Year of putting stickers in homes is my best advertiseing and of course word of mouth....
I just got a job to do next week where they saw a sticker I threw on a garbage disposal 
sometime back around 2003.. It stuck on there all these years and now has paid for itself 1000 fold..
. .
Also good Google reviews seems to be the absolute best way that people find me these
days.... I get a lot of people telling me that they see my old video from 15 years ago
and the read my --smart ass replies-- to the weird negative reviews I have received
and they find them entertaining so they know I am real and legit.....

even though Google is censoring all dissent over this election I still have to 
depend on them


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

This is what happened to me, when home advisor bought out (Canadian) HomeStars. The calls slowly disappeared, then stopped. The cost went from $150/month to over $700.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Most of my work is WOM, but I also have been doing the sticker thing for years, I leave each client with a memo pad. I have a small add in a local paper that targets grab bars for seniors, I do the grab bars at a lower price then any company out there and sell the grab bars at almost cost. This gets my foot in the door for plumbing and has exploded with the WOM for grab bars and plumbing.
Clients spreading WOM on Local face book groups have also been keeping me super busy. Since Covid I’ve been turning work down.

an old time taught me years ago to be friendly, honest, and up front then back up your word/work, and and your business/work will sell itself. That couldn’t be more true.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> .............. I do the grab bars at a lower price then any company out there and sell the grab bars at almost cost. This gets my foot in the door for plumbing and has exploded with the WOM for grab bars and plumbing.
> .........


That has got to be the best damn idea on here yet. Tango should be using that one. Seniors are exactly the customers you want. Especially the ones who have the common sense to pay someone to install grab bars.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> That has got to be the best damn idea on here yet. Tango should be using that one. Seniors are exactly the customers you want. Especially the ones who have the common sense to pay someone to install grab bars.


No! I don't want seniors! Most seniors I worked for were complaining about the price because they have the mentality of something costing 10 cents back in 1938. The next guy after me who might be a hack, the next plumber or their family member will threaten me for a refund because they think I robbed them and most likely file a complaint to the kangaroo court.

Not too many seniors call me anyway, there's no more phone book and they might not have the internet. Also the trend is they go into those brand new condos dedicated to old people where amenities exist all around them.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> No! I don't want seniors! Most seniors I worked for were complaining about the price because they have the mentality of something costing 10 cents back in 1938. The next guy after me who might be a hack, the next plumber or their family member will threaten me for a refund because they think I robbed them and most likely file a complaint to the kangaroo court.
> 
> Not too many seniors call me anyway, there's no more phone book and they might not have the internet. Also the trend is they go into those brand new condos dedicated to old people where amenities exist all around them.


Some of my best customers are elderly! Some of them even call me for advice about non plumbing issues. I don’t mind. They are very loyal, refer me every chance they get and trust my decisions on what needs to be done and never question my price. Most of them have actually told me they think of me as family. Some have even insisted to meet my wife and son.

Trust is the biggest factor in business. Don’t get me wrong though, I do have some that want work done for free, I just tell them a higher price but tell them I’ll give them a discount and still charge normal rate. Those the refer me out and are very loyal, I do give discounts to, but most insist on paying the full amount.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

_removed_


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Some of my best customers are elderly! Some of them even call me for advice about non plumbing issues. I don’t mind. They are very loyal, refer me every chance they get and trust my decisions on what needs to be done and never question my price. Most of them have actually told me they think of me as family. Some have even insisted to meet my wife and son.
> 
> Trust is the biggest factor in business. Don’t get me wrong though, I do have some that want work done for free, I just tell them a higher price but tell them I’ll give them a discount and still charge normal rate. Those the refer me out and are very loyal, I do give discounts to, but most insist on paying the full amount.


100% agreed.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> That has got to be the best damn idea on here yet. Tango should be using that one. Seniors are exactly the customers you want. Especially the ones who have the common sense to pay someone to install grab bars.


PM sent


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

Oh ****, wrong thread. New format has me backwards. That was meant to go on the meme thread


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Some of my best customers are elderly! Some of them even call me for advice about non plumbing issues. I don’t mind. They are very loyal, refer me every chance they get and trust my decisions on what needs to be done and never question my price. Most of them have actually told me they think of me as family. Some have even insisted to meet my wife and son.
> 
> Trust is the biggest factor in business. Don’t get me wrong though, I do have some that want work done for free, I just tell them a higher price but tell them I’ll give them a discount and still charge normal rate. Those the refer me out and are very loyal, I do give discounts to, but most insist on paying the full amount.


This morning I had a kitchen drain for an elderly customer that we’ve been doing work for for years now. When she called yesterday she said her garbage disposal was plugged up and making a funny noise. I get there and it was just the drain plugged, disposal was fine. Actually looked pretty new. Told her that I don’t want to sell her something she didn’t need. Once I was done and all cleaned up she asked for a favor. The light bulb in one of her bathrooms burned out. Her, being short and just had knee surgery, is not supposed to use a ladder. No problem, no charge. I think she’s referred me to probably a half dozen or so people. One of her neighbors has become a cash cow so to speak. Lots of little jobs, but never blink an eye.
Another good type of customer are hoarders. If you don’t show that you’re disgusted by their home, they become comfortable with you in their home and you’re the only person they will call and generally won’t complain about prices.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

That's the way you build a customer base.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I finally got to talk to my "new client rep" (they quit all the time) today and told them I wanted to cancel
my advertiseing ... and it turned out I was locked in for another 9 months and did not know 
it .. To get out of the whole thing I would have to cough up about 700 bucks . I am debating
about what to do at this point-- considering all I get are dog crap calls these days from it.. 

Then I find out after talking with her for a few minutes that what I thought was going on was really
a fact... she basically admitted it. 
They have changed their total format and now instead of getting direct phone calls from decent Angies list 
people who pay for their service , who want to talk to me, they have thrown me into a hopper where a bunch of tight ass people who dont pay a dime just want a bunch of estimates from anybody ...... so now basically they have morphed into something like home advisor........ 

She admitted as much to me then tried to switch the whole subject and said that to make me happy they would put
me under softeners too for free..... and now I am supposed to be happy about this even through they basically did a bait and switch on me with the renewal of the contract probably 4 months ago.... 

Now the cat is out of the 
bag and I am to blame for not reading the 20 pages of fine print legal jargon attached to my contract..
Perhaps over the next year I will break even on this, and maybe actually come out ahead.... 
although I doubt it..


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> I finally got to talk to my "new client rep" (they quit all the time) today and told them I wanted to cancel
> my advertiseing ... and it turned out I was locked in for another 9 months and did not know
> it .. To get out of the whole thing I would have to cough up about 700 bucks . I am debating
> about what to do at this point-- considering all I get are dog crap calls these days from it..
> ...


I’d pay the $700 and write it off as a business loss.


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

Master Mark said:


> I finally got to talk to my "new client rep" (they quit all the time) today and told them I wanted to cancel
> my advertiseing ... and it turned out I was locked in for another 9 months and did not know
> it .. To get out of the whole thing I would have to cough up about 700 bucks . I am debating
> about what to do at this point-- considering all I get are dog crap calls these days from it..
> ...



Wow, that's some BS


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I am thinking the same thing...... just pay the money and get the hell away from them

Angies list now to me feels like--
you caught your wife cheating on you with your best friend and for some reason
you want to keep them both around.....and try to somehow salvage the relationships....
so then basically you are the biggest fool involved....cause you know they are screwing you and
each other behind your back....and that is with you knowing its going on and you are paying money
to support them to boot.........
now that aint good and it stinks real bad.......

best to just cut the loss and move on cause I know its just a waste of time and effort

The only pleasure and revenge I get out of this is starting this thread on this web site
to piss and moan about them... for the whole world to see......

.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I am thinking the same thing...... just pay the money and get the hell away from them
> 
> Angies list now to me feels like--
> you caught your wife cheating on you with your best friend and for some reason
> ...



Poetic! You have a real gift Sir! Hats off!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

There's no way to stop payments? When a marketer calls me now to post ads I just say to them no it doesn't work. I told the yellow pages several times they are obsolete and I'm fine with the free listing and I don't even mind they erase because I don't even show up anyway even if I type in my name.

Second if someone wants money to post an ad for my company they must produce results just like me when I show up to a customer. So I tell them just like my customers who pay when the job is done, you will only get paid when I see the ads working and I get jobs by them.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

well, I just got a e-mail telling me someone on angies list wants an estimate
for a water heater..... I just called them and it already went to voice mail so my guess
is they have already got bombarded with 5 other guys tonight... I left my number
and told them to call back if they still need help... 

I dont have any desire to chase these dead end calls


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> well, I just got a e-mail telling me someone on angies list wants an estimate
> for a water heater..... I just called them and it already went to voice mail so my guess
> is they have already got bombarded with 5 other guys tonight... I left my number
> and told them to call back if they still need help...
> ...



Sounds awfully similar to Home Deepoot, all I got were cheapskates who thought it was cheap or free. Mostly free.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I am thinking the same thing...... just pay the money and get the hell away from them
> .......



For less than 700$ you can probably get a lawyer to write a nice letter explaining why you won't pay the severance fee and why if they don't offer you a cost free out of the contract you may sue for poor or non-existent service. I am sure that if you give that contract to a lawyer they can find some bs reason to get you out of it.

I'd rather pay a lawyer a couple hundred dollars than pay them 700$ for being scumbags.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> For less than 700$ you can probably get a lawyer to write a nice letter explaining why you won't pay the severance fee and why if they don't offer you a cost free out of the contract you may sue for poor or non-existent service. I am sure that if you give that contract to a lawyer they can find some bs reason to get you out of it.
> 
> I'd rather pay a lawyer a couple hundred dollars than pay them 700$ for being scumbags.


Well, then I got to hop into bed with one of those skum bags too
and their is no guarantee of anything except handing him money.....

this is sort of like giving the guy who is doing my wife on the side, 
money for dinner and a night out with her.....

I should have read the last thread about this better back in august of 2019 
and realized I was probably being screwed....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> Well, then I got to hop into bed with one of those skum bags too
> and their is no guarantee of anything except handing him money.....
> ......


Not all lawyers are scumbags just like not all plumbers eat with schitty hands or have a butt crack hanging out.

Sounds like an excuse to be lazy about it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> Not all lawyers are scumbags just like not all plumbers eat with schitty hands or have a butt crack hanging out.
> 
> Sounds like an excuse to be lazy about it.


Most lawyers are not going to find the time in their schedules to want to deal with
this penny anti stuff.......I guess I could find a Better call Saul kind of guy who will
be glad to charge me a few hundred just for spite I guess.......naaaaaaa


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango said:


> There's no way to stop payments? When a marketer calls me now to post ads I just say to them no it doesn't work. I told the yellow pages several times they are obsolete and I'm fine with the free listing and I don't even mind they erase because I don't even show up anyway even if I type in my name.
> 
> Second if someone wants money to post an ad for my company they must produce results just like me when I show up to a customer. So I tell them just like my customers who pay when the job is done, you will only get paid when I see the ads working and I get jobs by them.


this is awesome!
I say the same.. show me results and I’ll pay.. just like my clients.. 
they usually say no that’s not how it works, theN I say, well that’s not how I work. 
If im paying you, then you’re working for me you’ll get paid when you produce results...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> There's no way to stop payments? When a marketer calls me now to post ads I just say to them no it doesn't work. I told the yellow pages several times they are obsolete and I'm fine with the free listing and I don't even mind they erase because I don't even show up anyway even if I type in my name.
> 
> Second if someone wants money to post an ad for my company they must produce results just like me when I show up to a customer. So I tell them just like my customers who pay when the job is done, you will only get paid when I see the ads working and I get jobs by them.



Well, actually Tango if I want to be an a-hole (which I can be good at) 
its pretty easy to screw with them....

all I got to do is claim my credit card was lost or stolen and get a new one with a new number...
so next month when they try to claim their money the card wont go through..... then they will be
calling me wanting their money and I can simply ignore them 

eventually I could talk to them and explain the situation and negotiate 
something better 
....
I have had to do this before a long time ago with some skumbag
company that would not discontinue chargeing me after our contract
was over....... I just killed the card,,,, 

Let them feel what it is like to get stiffed


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> I dont know what is going on with Angies list because all the calls I have received from them over the
> past few months have all been dog **** and perhaps longer than that
> .... they all dead end leads with almost no one calling me back....
> 
> ...


I didn't think that you were even paying Angie's list. C'mon Mark, you are smarter than that. They have always been selling the leads to like {4} different plumbers.

City Plumbing {a member on here down in S. Florida} was using them {or was it home advisor?} or some lead service outfit anyway when he 1st started our on his own in business, and he said that he would call the customer back IMMEDIATELY when he recieved the lead and they were like, "oh thanks for calling but someone came out last night and made the repair." 

I paid localplumbers.com years ago $100 a month for {5} months and never got one single job.

But, years ago I listed my company on AO Smith's website as an authorized contractor {free by the way} and I just installed a 50 gallon natural gas power vent for a gentleman. So the free AO Smith website actually got me work whereas the one that I paid for did not.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I didn't think that you were even paying Angie's list. C'mon Mark, you are smarter than that. They have always been selling the leads to like {4} different plumbers.
> 
> City Plumbing {a member on here down in S. Florida} was using them {or was it home advisor?} or some lead service outfit anyway when he 1st started our on his own in business, and he said that he would call the customer back IMMEDIATELY when he recieved the lead and they were like, "oh thanks for calling but someone came out last night and made the repair."
> 
> ...


well, Tommy boy, if this is the worst mistake I ever make I am doing fine.....
much worse decisions have been made than this.... so I consider it par for the course....

I am on the Rheem web site for contractors and also on Bradfords... I have never cared for
Smiths but if it is free I probably ought to check it out...

also, where have you been lately ... I have not seen you post much for a long time
unless I missed them.....?...

...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I am here. Is it a problem if I don't post?

Didn't know I was missed....LOL


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, this weekend I get 2 calls from Angies list and both of them just want
free advice as to how to do this job themselves...they both need new water heaters
but I can tell they expect me to install their junk for time and materials....... 

It certainly appears or seems that the
Angies list people have somehow morphed from being high end customers
with lots of money to spend on someone doing the work for them, into 
cheap ass tightwads who would not spend a dime to see the second coming
but they still want free advice from Angies list contractors or they will throw a bad review 
your way for being rude and in-sensitive......😩😢😢😨😰

I was polite to both of them but I can smell dog crap from a mile away and 
I know I wont hear back from either of them to actually do the jobs... 

Of course the extra energy it would take for them to get back on Angies list and actually give me a *good review* for
answering all their questions to the best of my ability and probably saving them money
is too much to expect from them.. that would take too much of their time .......lol....👿👿


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Not all lawyers are scumbags just like not all plumbers eat with schitty hands or have a butt crack hanging out.
> 
> Sounds like an excuse to be lazy about it.


thats right, the ones that dont eat with schitty hands have schit for brains...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats right, the ones that dont eat with schitty hands have schit for brains...



You heard it right folks, schit thinks only smart people choose to eat feces. This speaks volumes to your mental state.

If you know there is schit on your hands, then you have too much schit on your hands.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> I am thinking the same thing...... just pay the money and get the hell away from them
> 
> Angies list now to me feels like--
> you caught your wife cheating on you with your best friend and for some reason
> ...


I told them I did not want or need their services in December but they ignored me and 
charged me--ding$$
I got with my little snowflake rep in Jan and told them again to kill my account,,,, they 
ignored me again. and charged me again---ding$$
I got real crappy with them a month ago and expected the charges to go 
against the penalty fees to bail out on them.....The operators ears and eyebrows got singed and burned 
from the conversation they claim that they taped.......and they still
pissed in my face and charged me a third time.. ding$$
They stuck me again on Feb 16th of last month.. 
Also I have not received a single legit lead that I could call the 
person back the same day and speak to someone.... just like home advisor👿

In my mind I have paid the early withdrawal penalty already so today I finally just called 
my credit card company and told them my card got stolen this afternoon --- thats after I filled
up the gas tank for the week.. I should get a new card by Thursday

So tomorrow on the 16th of the month they are gonna try to bone me again 
and its not gonna go through.
I am willing to bet they will be calling acting like innocent little lambs like 
this is the first they have heard that I wanted to bail out..... 😆 😆 😆 

I guess dealing with these skumbags its wise to tape the conversations for your records 
.

Piss on Angies list.


----------



## BowmanPlumbing (Aug 6, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Do you still use those azzholes?!! My old boss used them to my burden! Customers were either handy hacks wanting the to fix or install the crap they bought from ikea.
> 
> Any of those “service referral“ type companies I will not deal with! Even local ones!


I think I have finally convinced all of these companies that calling me is a waste of time. I tell them in no uncertain terms that if you want to make money from Bowman Plumbing, be at my shop Monday morning at 6 sharp, with your boots on, and to pack lunch and supper.
I would sooner starve than to pay some company to sit at a desk while I am busting my hump in the field. If you do excellent work, always answer your phone, and never lie to a customer, you will always have as much work as you can take on.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

BowmanPlumbing said:


> ..........If you do excellent work, always answer your phone, and never lie to a customer, you will always have as much work as you can take on.



AMEN!!!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

BowmanPlumbing said:


> I think I have finally convinced all of these companies that calling me is a waste of time. I tell them in no uncertain terms that if you want to make money from Bowman Plumbing, be at my shop Monday morning at 6 sharp, with your boots on, and to pack lunch and supper.
> I would sooner starve than to pay some company to sit at a desk while I am busting my hump in the field. If you do excellent work, always answer your phone, and never lie to a customer, you will always have as much work as you can take on.




All true..... Angies List was just something that I had built up a HUGE number of reviews 
from probably 2003 until now..and it seemed to .work very well when Angies list was top dog ... 
The review end of the equation had dried totally up today, 
I let this continue too long, until I t realized it was a total waste of money to deal with them...
Me and Angie will be tangling a-holes soon cause they are gonna attempt to get money out of me and its not going to happen...

Google and their reviews have eaten up sites like Angies list---
I am doing fine on google I think I am up to 165 reviews mostly 5 star , so who cares..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

jstamb said:


> The best way to generate leads is to get your marketing right...local SEO, Google Maps listings, citations. etc.
> Generate your own leads so you don't have to buy them.


its a whole new world these days..... 
and as long as you have a bunch of good reviews on google
you are in the land of milk and honey


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

jstamb said:


> Yes, reviews definitely help. But it's not everything you need to get leads you actually need to be ranking high in the maps too. Check this out:
> 
> View attachment 130506
> 
> ...


when are you going to post your intro
(In the new members section) as per forums rules?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

jstamb said:


> Oh, sorry. I'll do that.


We’re happy to have you, but you need to let us know about yourself, work and experience


----------



## northplm (Jul 11, 2021)

I just got a call and voicemail from “Angies Leads”, good thing I saw this thread the other day and knew to tell them to go gobble a donkey caulk. Thanks for the warning!


----------

